# V-Twin



## Fabrickator (Mar 28, 2014)

I originally posted in the wrong forum from my phone, so I will try again here.  Does anyone know if any plans are available for a "Harley-style" V-Twin, maybe something like the one(s) on the home page.  I really like that open crankcase design for simplicity and visual appeal.


----------



## Till (Mar 28, 2014)

The picture on top of the page is a featured user project, called "project of the month". In the past the picture had a link to the nomination thread which obviously is absent now. Maybe Austin can fix this?


  The engine is a Hoglet and you&#8217;ll find plenty of information on the net and in the build log. Here&#8217;s the link:


http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f32/project-month-february-2014-a-22647/


----------



## Fabrickator (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks for the quick info!


----------



## Draw-Tech (Mar 28, 2014)

I have been working on this knucklehead reproduction, for a while now. Haven't had much time, had to make some money. This motor has not been built yet, and I have to finish the design of several things, Carb & manifiod, dist, and a few others plus checking  out everything and all the dimension ed drawings. I think that I may post the plans when complete. If your interested drop me note at 
[email protected] I want to build this motor, but I already have 2 projects in the works. I posted some more drawings in plans page 2 Included (1) Drawing

Manifolds & Valve Train


Jack
Draw-Tech


----------

